# (A) Malorne: Die Trophäenjäger suchen für ihre Raids



## Amarina (13. März 2009)

Wir, Die Trophenjäger, suchen für unsere Raids noch folgende Klassen:

- Hexer: 2
- Magier: 1
- Druiden: 2 Eulchen, 2 Bäumchen, 1 Bärchen
- Jäger: 2
- Priester: 2 Schattenpriester, 2 Heiler
- Schamanen: 2 Heiler, 2 Elementar
- Schurken: 1
- Paladin: 1 Heiler

Unsere Raidzeiten:
25er Raids, Fr+Sa 20:00h - 0:00h
10er Raids, Mo+Do 20:30h - 23:30h, zwei Gruppen.
Für 10er Raids möchten wir zwei Gruppen aufstellen, allerdings ist das von vielen Faktoren abhängig. Änderungen sind daher bis auf weiteres vorbehalten.

Da wir Gilde und Raid trennen ist es weder Pflicht, unserer Gilde beizutreten, um an unseren Raids teilzunehmen, noch werden Gildenmitglieder anders behandelt oder bevorzugt.
Nette Spieler sind nichts desto trotz auch in unserer Gilde gern gesehn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mitbringen solltet ihr :
Spielspass und Lust, den Content erfolgreich zu meistern und auch den einen oder anderen Wipe zu verkraften.
Rege Aktivität an den Raidtagen (entweder Fr+Sa oder Mo+Do, nicht alle vier).
Erfahrungen bezüglich Raids und gemeinsamem Spielen.
Bufffood und Fläschchen.
Allgemeine Raidaddons wie Big Wigs, Omen oder oRA2 und klassenspezifische Raidaddons (Clique, Grid, Pallypower, etc.) sollten keine Fremdwörter sein.
Equipstand sollte schon aus diversen Heros bestehen.
Funktionierendes Headset und Mikrofon.

Bieten können wir euch eine gute, raiderfahrene und lustige Truppe,
ein faires DKP-System,
eigenes Raidforum,
Teamspeak2,
separates Bankfach für Rezepte und Verzaubermaterialien aus den Raids (werden an aktive Raidmember ausgegeben werden).

Wenn ihr Lust habt, mit uns zu Raiden, dann bewerbt euch in unserem Raidforum:
http://trophyraid.game-host.org/
Bei weiteren Fragen stehen euch ingame zur Verfügung:
Qlimaex, Wicceh, Shandriko, Elysium

Mfg
Raidleitung der Trophenjäger


----------

